# Padstow



## tissy (Sep 3, 2009)

just joined, going to Padstow in a couple of weeks time, does anyone know of good place for a couple of nights ?


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi Tissy and welcome to the site, a brill place for help but sorry as I live in the Western Isles Padstow a little way off. Hope to see more posts and pics of your travels and van - what part of the country are you from.

Photographs  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


----------



## andyja (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi Tissy, like you I am newish here. Seems like a good site but advice for some areas is slow in coming. Have you tried looking at google maps and picking out likely looking spots. Not the ideal answer but could be useful. Padstow is a lovely place.


----------



## jogguk (Sep 5, 2009)

tissy said:


> just joined, going to Padstow in a couple of weeks time, does anyone know of good place for a couple of nights ?



Have a look through the Cornwall section, try this to start you off

Someone also mentioned Port Quinn in a post but can't find it now. There are a few biggish laybys on the B road around Chapel Amble area I seem to remember.

John


----------



## tissy (Sep 5, 2009)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> Hi Tissy and welcome to the site, a brill place for help but sorry as I live in the Western Isles Padstow a little way off. Hope to see more posts and pics of your travels and van - what part of the country are you from.



Thanks for reply we are from Bewdley in Worcestershire. Hope to find my way round the site soon so we can add pics etc


----------

